# Farmina



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Farmina is now on PetFlow! I'm thrilled they have the mid size bags.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I just heard that. Thats great, more places to buy from. My local shop is meant to be getting it in stock in December sometime too! And, this is in Florida.


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

Good to have more options for getting Farmina. SportDogFood.com still has the best selection.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

A&W said:


> Good to have more options for getting Farmina. SportDogFood.com still has the best selection.


Yep & I prefer to buy from them but I'd like the mid size bags.


----------



## ChicagoDog (Jul 18, 2013)

According to the Farmina Facebook page, Farmina will no longer be sold on Chewy.com:



> _Farmina USA:_ Chewy is no longer going to carry the food because we are insisting they stock through our distributors. We have decided to no longer sell direct to Chewy and they refuse to restock with our distributors.


----------



## saya (Oct 25, 2010)

I kinda figured chewy was not going to carry it anymore as their selection was not too good.. :\ 

I liked chewy with the $49 free shipping.. sportdog is nice site too guess I'll have to try the other sites.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

saya said:


> I kinda figured chewy was not going to carry it anymore as their selection was not too good.. :\
> 
> I liked chewy with the $49 free shipping.. sportdog is nice site too guess I'll have to try the other sites.


PetFlow.com!


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

InkedMarie said:


> PetFlow.com!


Petflow.com has the same deal on shipping, free shipping @ $49

And you can mail in the Farmina coupons.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Ordered and received a large bag of GF Wild Boar from Petflow w/o any problems. First time purchasing food online. 
Unfortunately, the food did not work for my 2 girls. Despite transitioning over the course of a week, and coming from a similarly high protein food (Orijen) the loose, runny stools persisted. I don't know if it was the boar itself or other ingredients. I am tempted to try the lamb based food, before giving up on Farmina altogether. (I try to avoid chicken based kibble as the dogs get plenty of real chicken already.)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

RRs said:


> Ordered and received a large bag of GF Wild Boar from Petflow w/o any problems. First time purchasing food online.
> Unfortunately, the food did not work for my 2 girls. Despite transitioning over the course of a week, and coming from a similarly high protein food (Orijen) the loose, runny stools persisted. I don't know if it was the boar itself or other ingredients. I am tempted to try the lamb based food, before giving up on Farmina altogether. (I try to avoid chicken based kibble as the dogs get plenty of real chicken already.)


Sorry it didn't work for you. Beside the lamb, there is also the cod. What about trying the low grain? Ask PetFlow how their returns work; they may credit your account or ship you a different protein for free.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Is sportdogfood always $12.94 for shipping?


----------



## A&W (Apr 26, 2014)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Is sportdogfood always $12.94 for shipping?


No, many places on the east coast and southern states is free shipping.

Get the coupons on Facebook. SportDogFood.com accepts the coupons as does PetFlow.com


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Sorry it didn't work for you. Beside the lamb, there is also the cod. What about trying the low grain? Ask PetFlow how their returns work; they may credit your account or ship you a different protein for free.


Just to close the loop here, when contacted PetFlow responded that their return policy only applies to unopened packages. 
However, I contacted Farmina USA on 1/14/15, received a prompt reply, and then after a few follow up emails I received a full refund on 2/17/15.
Interesting side note: The refund was paid via personal check.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My local petshop doesn't stock Farmina yet, but I have them ordering it in for me. It's actually cheaper than buying it myself online and paying shipping. Hopefully once they see the ingredients, they'll be interested and inclined to start stocking it themselves.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

RRs said:


> Just to close the loop here, when contacted PetFlow responded that their return policy only applies to unopened packages.
> However, I contacted Farmina USA on 1/14/15, received a prompt reply, and then after a few follow up emails I received a full refund on 2/17/15.
> Interesting side note: The refund was paid via personal check.


this is one reason I recommend Chewy so much; their return policy is for 365 days, they pay return shipping (tho I've never heard of anyone who was required to actually send it back) and if a food doesn't work, they refund even opened. Glad Farmina was of help (PetFlow did the refund right? Not Farmina?)


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> this is one reason I recommend Chewy so much; their return policy is for 365 days, they pay return shipping (tho I've never heard of anyone who was required to actually send it back) and if a food doesn't work, they refund even opened. Glad Farmina was of help (PetFlow did the refund right? Not Farmina?)


I used to like Chewy too, but now as a small business owner...they suck lol.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> this is one reason I recommend Chewy so much; their return policy is for 365 days, they pay return shipping (tho I've never heard of anyone who was required to actually send it back) and if a food doesn't work, they refund even opened. Glad Farmina was of help (PetFlow did the refund right? Not Farmina?)


Sorry, I should have been more specific. PetFlow did not do the refund. The refund came from Farmina - actually it came from the individual who is the importer/distributor of Farmina in the U.S. (I didn't know this until I received the refund in the form of a personal check with a residential return address on the envelope, and subsequently Googled his name.) Obviously I don't know whether he bears the cost of the refund or is reimbursed by Farmina, but I do know good customer service when I see it!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

RRs said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. PetFlow did not do the refund. The refund came from Farmina - actually it came from the individual who is the importer/distributor of Farmina in the U.S. (I didn't know this until I received the refund in the form of a personal check with a residential return address on the envelope, and subsequently Googled his name.) Obviously I don't know whether he bears the cost of the refund or is reimbursed by Farmina, but I do know good customer service when I see it!


I know him well, happy to read that he did this.


----------

